# I must be a Pussy !!!



## chicken_hawk (Apr 18, 2013)

my stats, 5'11" 262-265 (PM) @11% and real 19.5 arms and best lifts to date are a 2 full squats @550 a 560 DL and 405 BP. Nothing impressive by bbing or PLing standards, but hey I am happy or I thought I was with what I have done in a decade starting at 215lbs @23%.

Unfortunately, everyone else seams to bench 405 and squat 500. I must be a pussy to be this big and stuggle with these tiny weights. Just last night a friend of mine was bragging on a competitor friend of his who came to the gym who at 19 and under 180 lbs squats 500 regularly... I guess. And then as I asked for a spot with 365 on the BP for 3 reps, the guys spotting me (5'4" and 191 and soft) was telling me how he and another guy worked up to 475. I wondered WTF? I have more muscle in my cawk .A day later I saw the same guy bench and he didn't get over 275? 

Does everyone bench 400 and squat 500 or is that just shit that flies out of their mouth? 

Funny thing is that none of these guys ever ask to train with me...not sure why though?

Ranting,
Hawk


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 18, 2013)

most is bullshit. some is half reps. others are true. with us, its not what u can lift, its what you look like you can lift.


----------



## Big-John (Apr 18, 2013)

I dont worry about anyone else but me! Most just talk stupid crap! I can honestly say I have never tried to Max out! As long as I go up in my workout routine then I'm happy. When someone ask me hoe much I bench I just say I don't k ow or care and put my headphones in and start lifting. I get a lot of strange looks. Lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 18, 2013)

I wouldn't call yourself a pussy but rather someone that doesn't lie.  Sadly our sport is full of deception and lies. its funny how people in real life always "know" someone in with these outrageous lifts and physical stats, then online, these same people become this exaggerated person.  I find it funny how many there are so many around, yet you never see any of them!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 18, 2013)

Big-John said:


> I dont worry about anyone else but me! Most just talk stupid crap! I can honestly say I have never tried to Max out! As long as I go up in my workout routine then I'm happy. When someone ask me hoe much I bench I just say I don't k ow or care and put my headphones in and start lifting. I get a lot of strange looks. Lol



I agree completely, however I suspect people feel compelled to tell in an effort to befriend and impress me I guess. I would rather see the video or hear the truth LOL.



Magnus82 said:


> I wouldn't call yourself a pussy but rather someone that doesn't lie.  Sadly our sport is full of deception and lies. its funny how people in real life always "know" someone in with these outrageous lifts and physical stats, then online, these same people become this exaggerated person.  I find it funny how many there are so many around, yet you never see any of them!



You speak truth !

Hawk


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ive only witnessed a handful of folks (can count em on one hand) in my life that have bench pressed 405 or better or squatted over 500 with proper form.  I'm not talking on video, but in person at  the gym.  Most people are full of shit, and even more don't use correct form with heavy weights.  At the weight your handling, your are stronger that 99.9% of the people out there..


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, if some of these guys are powerlifters, what if they really did hit those numbers with equipment?  Shit, add a bench shirt and presto.  

But as others have said, dudes just walk around trying blow up their cawks with outlandish claims and then when you see them training it is magically one of their deload days or they are just going light to get a pump lol.

Yesterday a guy saw me doing some DC training stuff and asked if he could hop in.  I explain to him what i am about to do (standard rest-pause set) and he goes cool, I'm in, I usually train with this weight.  HAHAHAHA Mind you, I am 5'2" 165 after a good meal... he ends up cutting the weight by about 1/3rd because he couldn't handle what I was using.  He just walks away and goes, OK, yeah. you are a little freak. lol Made my day.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Apr 18, 2013)

buddy, i would kill to lift the pounds you're throwing around...


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 18, 2013)

Due to injuries I don't do the big three lift much at all-

But when I did.. I never benched over 315, my dead was about the same and squat was shit LoL 

Now days I don't hardly do any barbell work for chest. When I do it's on a smith. And my dumbbell work is almost all incline  Again due to injuries. 

That being said, here are some of my real numbers-

DB incline press- 105 x4 (chest is weakest part on my body)
DB rows completely horizontal- 145x 6
DB shrugs- 145x 10
DB tricep extensions 145x10
DB bicep curls (perfect form) 55x6
Lat pull down close grip 300x8
DB shoulder lateral raises- 45x 3 perfect form


These are just some basic movements- these are all numbers on a good day of blasting Tren LoL... So gives a picture of what I'm moving


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 18, 2013)

Hawk a lot of people that say that have  got that disease called "wishishouldcoulda"
 Or I must a misinterpreted the question look when u load up the bar for them.ib


----------



## srd1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Seriously hawk? Your a big yoked up mother fucker most people myself included would sell their soul for your numbers. I have a friend thats 6'5" during the offseason was about 320 pounds competed at 280 he used to tell me he hated it when people asked him what he benched or squated because no matter what number he told them they or someone they knew was lifting 40 pounds or more than him. People make shit up hawk dont let their fantasies about what they can lift mess with ya the proof is when their on the rack or bench with a crushing amount of weight that humans werent intended to be lifting on top of them and they either push the weight or their spotters save their life lol
You da man hawk dont ever let yourself think any different


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 19, 2013)

I had a kid butt in on a conversation a long time ago . We were talking squats unequipped . He says thats it? (835 belt wraps) . Then says I squat 900 for reps. Me oh ok sigh........ I then say I realy want to see that as that is world class. 
No problem he says. Leg day comes and there he is with bells on. 
I'm getting warm and starting to load . I say do you want to run two racks or 
work off the same bar as we were almost same ht. 
No that's ok i'll work over here. He walks to the LEG PRESS and starts loading 
plates. I say I thought you were squatting today I wanted to see you lift.
His reply was this is the same thing. You use your legs hips hams etc. 
Well where did you get that 900lb+ raw squat? Answer: Right here same damn thing! I talked him into just "feeling" why it was not the same. kid managed 
275 for a UGLY scary hi double. Moral of the story -no see- no tape- no pics 
never happened . CH those are very good lifts you posted . Put that aside and you have a thick powerful build most would love to have. Not a race brother .
Bigger numbers will come your way. Thanks for the post.. T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 19, 2013)

srd1 said:


> Seriously hawk? Your a big yoked up mother fucker most people myself included would sell their soul for your numbers. I have a friend thats 6'5" during the offseason was about 320 pounds competed at 280 he used to tell me he hated it when people asked him what he benched or squated because no matter what number he told them they or someone they knew was lifting 40 pounds or more than him. People make shit up hawk dont let their fantasies about what they can lift mess with ya the proof is when their on the rack or bench with a crushing amount of weight that humans werent intended to be lifting on top of them and they either push the weight or their spotters save their life lol
> You da man hawk dont ever let yourself think any different



They don't so much mess with me as make me want to call them out like tt did. I don't need to tell people my numbers cuz I am not doing it for them, so why do they need to tell me bull shit...it's like slapping me in the face. I don't lose sleep over it cuz they are full of chit!

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 19, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> I had a kid butt in on a conversation a long time ago . We were talking squats unequipped . He says thats it? (835 belt wraps) . Then says I squat 900 for reps. Me oh ok sigh........ I then say I realy want to see that as that is world class.
> No problem he says. Leg day comes and there he is with bells on.
> I'm getting warm and starting to load . I say do you want to run two racks or
> work off the same bar as we were almost same ht.
> ...



tt your the man, I try to be nice to a fault...no more I am gonna call them on next time.

Thanks,
Hawk


----------



## LuKiFeR (Apr 19, 2013)

Big-John said:


> I dont worry about anyone else but me! Most just talk stupid crap! I can honestly say I have never tried to Max out! As long as I go up in my workout routine then I'm happy. When someone ask me hoe much I bench I just say I don't k ow or care and put my headphones in and start lifting. I get a lot of strange looks. Lol



i personally think "maxing" is bad for body. i use to think ..the more u bench..the tougher/stronger.
what i hav learned....is tht max benching..or trying to...injures shoulders.
most i ever got was 315 for 2 about 6-7yrs ago. that "#2" rep....ruined my lifting years. no more olympic straight bar benching....only dumbells. 
no more militarys with olympic straight bar....only dumbells.

dumbells and cable machines for me!

its not about how much u can bench...its how big n cut u look!!  lol


----------



## relentless4287 (Apr 19, 2013)

Yea alot of people talk out there ass i will say doing dc and then working with phil has made me strong as hell evem after my ac seperation surgery i had a grade 5 torm my cc and slight tear in sc 5 and a half months and im back to 365 for reps on bench and squats never fell off still at 495 as working weight dls i just got back to 585 for 1 its all how you train really i think i only try maxing once or twice a year just to not get bored of shit. But i got alot of guys at my gym oh yea 4 plate squat no prob we can hit legs together whwn it comes yo it it looks like hes doing damn calf raise. If you wanna make some serious weight move do dc for a few months and or get with phil hernon hes all about hit style and ive only been doing thia for about 3 years before that no aports back ground or anything was tall and skinny but i say dont even worry about others i go into the gym with blinders on.


----------



## tWack (Apr 19, 2013)

On the forums I feel weak, at my local gym I feel like I am one of the strongest LOL


----------



## SoccerDad (Apr 19, 2013)

I have never understood lying, it makes no sense to me.  But it goes on everywhere.  One day I will relate the story of my divorce.... so many lies from so many people.

Yesterday I was at the gym with the missus and one of my sons happened to be there too.  We were on chest.  We wanted the decline and it looked some jerk didn't re-rack his plates -- 3 45's and a 25 on each side.   As we started to take them off, a guy said " a real big guy is using this -- I wouldn't mess with it."  A minute later here comes Mr. Real big -- a fat fuck HS kid.  Still we wanted to see this.  So he gets it off and proceeds to do about 4 reps from low middle to high middle of the range -- never coming near his man boobs or to lockout.  And all reps were done with the bar on the diagonal because one side of his was clearly stronger than the other.  At least he had the clips on the bar.  When he was done, we took it down to 135 and did a set of 18 strict reps for me and 20 some for my son.  I am sure Mr. Real big thought he was something especially because me and my son are both fairly muscular and low body fat.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 19, 2013)

SoccerDad said:


> I have never understood lying, it makes no sense to me.  But it goes on everywhere.  One day I will relate the story of my divorce.... so many lies from so many people.
> 
> Yesterday I was at the gym with the missus and one of my sons happened to be there too.  We were on chest.  We wanted the decline and it looked some jerk didn't re-rack his plates -- 3 45's and a 25 on each side.   As we started to take them off, a guy said " a real big guy is using this -- I wouldn't mess with it."  A minute later here comes Mr. Real big -- a fat fuck HS kid.  Still we wanted to see this.  So he gets it off and proceeds to do about 4 reps from low middle to high middle of the range -- never coming near his man boobs or to lockout.  And all reps were done with the bar on the diagonal because one side of his was clearly stronger than the other.  At least he had the clips on the bar.  When he was done, we took it down to 135 and did a set of 18 strict reps for me and 20 some for my son.  I am sure Mr. Real big thought he was something especially because me and my son are both fairly muscular and low body fat.



You are lucky having your son for training partner. Always wanted that but he is into extreme endurance training etc. 
That is cool as long as he is doing something for the body/mind. 
None of that at my main gym . Funny shit though SD... T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 20, 2013)

SoccerDad said:


> I have never understood lying, it makes no sense to me.  But it goes on everywhere.  One day I will relate the story of my divorce.... so many lies from so many people.
> 
> Yesterday I was at the gym with the missus and one of my sons happened to be there too.  We were on chest.  We wanted the decline and it looked some jerk didn't re-rack his plates -- 3 45's and a 25 on each side.   As we started to take them off, a guy said " a real big guy is using this -- I wouldn't mess with it."  A minute later here comes Mr. Real big -- a fat fuck HS kid.  Still we wanted to see this.  So he gets it off and proceeds to do about 4 reps from low middle to high middle of the range -- never coming near his man boobs or to lockout.  And all reps were done with the bar on the diagonal because one side of his was clearly stronger than the other.  At least he had the clips on the bar.  When he was done, we took it down to 135 and did a set of 18 strict reps for me and 20 some for my son.  I am sure Mr. Real big thought he was something especially because me and my son are both fairly muscular and low body fat.



A family of bullys <kdn.... I help other kids cause i cant family myself let alone be responsible...well I could be..no need to reply turbo....


----------



## SoccerDad (Apr 20, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> You are lucky having your son for training partner. Always wanted that but he is into extreme endurance training etc.
> That is cool as long as he is doing something for the body/mind.
> None of that at my main gym . Funny shit though SD... T



I took all 4 of mine to the gym with me from the time they were 5 or 6.  Now that the youngest is 18, they all still go, with or without me.  It is really neat on the rarer and rarer days that all of them plus me and the missus are there at the same time.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 20, 2013)

tWack said:


> On the forums I feel weak, at my local gym I feel like I am one of the strongest LOL



I know that feeling too! 

Hawk


----------



## Turbo85 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey hawk next time one of these 400+ "used toos" start popping off at the mouth just put em in a head lock if it's true they should have no problem getting out lol. There's a guy in my gym, doesn't do a fucking thing but tell people what he used to lift how he did that and lifted this and take his advice, I can't stand that fucking shit its happening more and more it's like the way some people start conversations that's why I always leave my headphones in whether the music is playing or not I ain't got time for that BS!


----------



## lona73 (Jun 15, 2013)

soudns pretty damn impressive


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 16, 2013)

Turbo85 said:


> Hey hawk next time one of these 400+ "used toos" start popping off at the mouth just put em in a head lock if it's true they should have no problem getting out lol. There's a guy in my gym, doesn't do a fucking thing but tell people what he used to lift how he did that and lifted this and take his advice, I can't stand that fucking shit its happening more and more it's like the way some people start conversations that's why I always leave my headphones in whether the music is playing or not I ain't got time for that BS!



I keep my earbuds in and don't make eye contact with hardly anyone when I am lifting.  I have never had anyone bother me, and I have been using that gym over 5 years now.  I only speak to a handful of guys (2 or 3) that I know.  I don't want to talk to or be bothered when I am doing my thing.  Ipods are great for this.


----------



## dudcki27 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hawk....where you been man?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 16, 2013)

As far as numbers go, I'm with Kai Greene, "I'll never be a weightlifter."
I'm more impressed as a bodybuilder when I see a well developed trainee using great form with a moderate weight and contracting against it perfectly as a bodybuilder does.  Before I dieted down, I was using much more poundage than I am now and I don't care what anyone thinks.  CH, you are jacked, strong and should only worry about you.  I'm sure you already know that, positive of it, but we all need a reminder.  Stay well brother.


----------



## jacked391 (Jun 17, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> As far as numbers go, I'm with Kai Greene, "I'll never be a weightlifter."
> I'm more impressed as a bodybuilder when I see a well developed trainee using great form with a moderate weight and contracting against it perfectly as a bodybuilder does.  Before I dieted down, I was using much more poundage than I am now and I don't care what anyone thinks.  CH, you are jacked, strong and should only worry about you.  I'm sure you already know that, positive of it, but we all need a reminder.  Stay well brother.


Well said grims well said


----------

